# Therefore Repent



## bote (Feb 28, 2009)

I didn't see a webcomics or free comics thread, so I'm starting one (abuse me if there already is one)

If you haven't read "Therefore Repent" then you should. This is dedicated to Spork who likes anarchist sci-fi.

No Media Kings Sword of My Mouth #1 Out Soon


----------

